# Gemini Lights



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

I have some of these lights on the way.
I have some Friends who own Magicshine lights ,so I'm excited to see how these compare.


I plan on giving a full review on here and on my Blog with pictures on the trail.


----------



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

Just placed an order as well.


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

Let me know how you like the lights.


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

Mine just came yesterday. I haven't had a chance to get on the trail yet , but i hope tomorrow I can test it out. 
So far the light looks pretty good to me.

I will let you know after a ride.


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

This was on Pinkbike http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/737762/


----------



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

Mine arrived today so I'll sit down and do a little comparison between my Light & Motion and the Gemini. All in all a pretty good looking little light.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Ordered my Gemini yesterday. Can't wait to get it and start night mountain biking! And being visible to motorists at night!

Ryan


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

I finally got out tonight and the light was great. I don't care for the mount, but I've been using Niterider Trinewrt. We did a side by side comparison to Magicshine and we found that the Gemini had a wider beam patter and mine at least was a little brighter.
Four of the five guy's I rode with tonight run Magicshine lights.,


----------



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

Fired my new Gemini up last night and compared it to my Light & Motion Seca 400 and to be honest can't tell a huge difference between the two. Now keep in mind this was simply out the back door and there certainly maybe a big difference on the trail. We now have about 8" of snow on the ground so I'm not sure when I'll get out for my next .


----------



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

Well I stand corrected!! The Gemini is much brighter than my Light & Motion Seca 400. The beam has a larger spread and is not as concentrated as the Seca. Now I just need to hit the trail.With luck it will stay cold and keep the snow nice and powdery so I can ride Saturday night.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the update.

Boy, I am excited to get mine!

Ryan



tailwaters said:


> Well I stand corrected!! The Gemini is much brighter than my Light & Motion Seca 400. The beam has a larger spread and is not as concentrated as the Seca. Now I just need to hit the trail.With luck it will stay cold and keep the snow nice and powdery so I can ride Saturday night.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Any of you Gemini users ride in WET yet? I was thinking about taking a street/dirtroad night ride tonight. Warmish and drizzling, but I didn't want to fry my new light.

Is "IP65 Weatherproofing" rain proof? Mist proof? None of the above?

Thanks for any input- Ryan


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

rmi said:


> Any of you Gemini users ride in WET yet? I was thinking about taking a street/dirtroad night ride tonight. Warmish and drizzling, but I didn't want to fry my new light.
> 
> Is "IP65 Weatherproofing" rain proof? Mist proof? None of the above?
> 
> Thanks for any input- Ryan


IP65 is rain proof.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_Code


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome! I just went on a nice 1 hour ride from my front door! A little drizzle, but 50 degrees.

Gemini light had only a tiny bit of fog on inside of glass. Hope that is OK....

Ryan



znomit said:


> IP65 is rain proof.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_Code


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

A little condensation on the inside of the lens is pretty standard in rainy or cold weather conditions. Usually the larger the diametre of the lens,the more chance of condensation.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I dunno, if there is fog on the INSIDE of the glass, doesn't that mean that there is condensation on the electronics as well?
That doesn't sound good to me. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

savagemann said:


> I dunno, if there is fog on the INSIDE of the glass, doesn't that mean that there is condensation on the electronics as well?
> That doesn't sound good to me. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


The air is hot and humid, condensation forms on the cold bit(the glass). The electronics are ok.

From Lupine Tesla manual....

_Opening the Screw Top - moisture inside the lamp: Little moisture on the inner side of the front glass may occur. This is no serious problem and easily to solve. Open the casing. Please open the screw-on top on the front of the casing: Hold the back part of the casing with one hand, with the other hand, turn the srew-on top counter-clockwise. Having removed the top, you can see the reflector, the front glass and the sealing.
Please notice the right assembling : Reflector - glass - silicone O-ring.
Please allow all parts some minutes to dry properly. Sometimes it's also helpful cleaning the glass with a soft small towel. Then it's time to re-assemble your Tesla. First insert the O-ring silicone sealing properly in the top. Please insert the glass into the top. Now you can close the top._


----------



## MotorEd (Dec 8, 2010)

I ordered up a set of the Gemini lights. So far pretty impressed with the power of this light...although its my first of these new generation lights....its bright! My ride is about 45-55min each way and temps have been in the -15C to -5C range. I have the light on high power and my battery gave the initial warning light (amber) half way home on the second day and it stayed on the high beam all the way home. I unplugged the connector when the bike is parked. 

The light and beam are very nice, I think it would be hard to out ride the beam. Not so keen on the oring mount...seems to move a bit after some bumpy snow sections. Other than that, nice tidy fit. Seems a pretty decent light for the price :thumbsup:


----------



## Sebastian78 (Aug 25, 2010)

Would it be possible, to use the Magicshine light with Gemini charger for spare parts?


----------



## MotorEd (Dec 8, 2010)

I have heard the connectors are the same, hence the skepticism on how reliable the Gemini batteries hold up.


----------



## Sebastian78 (Aug 25, 2010)

MotorEd said:


> I have heard the connectors are the same, hence the skepticism on how reliable the Gemini batteries hold up.


Hmmm.......the connector or my cheap spare phone charger is the same as on my 2000usd LCD TV. 

Jokes aside, there are standards for a reason and it doesn't really say anything about quality. Things doesn't have to be propriety to be good quality.


----------



## MotorEd (Dec 8, 2010)

Sebastian78 said:


> Hmmm.......the connector or my cheap spare phone charges is the same as on my 2000 LCD TV.
> 
> Jokes aside, there are standards for a reason and it doesn't really say anything about quality. Things doesn't have to be propriety to be good quality.


totally agree! just saying there are quite a few that are negative Gemini because it is similar to the MS system.

so far i really dig mine.


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

They work Together


----------



## deano machineo (Dec 20, 2009)

Curious; What has been the duty tax rate charged for shipping the Gemini system in to the US?


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

deano machineo said:


> Curious; What has been the duty tax rate charged for shipping the Gemini system in to the US?


Please Check your PM's


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Gemini Rides said:


> Please Check your PM's


And then post for everyone to see


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello, 

The PM was send to ask him of the quantity of lights because I think that for one or two pieces taxes are not applied when we ship from Canada.

Greets
Vag


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

Great lights so far. I've been on about 10 rides so far.


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

does anyone know whether the Bike Ray II and Gemini equivalent share the same reflector?

in fact, does anyone know how the Gemini differs from the Bike Ray II, if it differs at all?


----------



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

I happen to use my while painting a bedroom the other night in a room with poor lighting. Needless to say overkill! But what I did notice was that after 1 hour of running when I went to turn it off I was not able to due to extreme heat. I mean this thing was hot!!! I had to hold it with a towel to avoid getting burned. I'm assuming being outside and ridng the air will keep it cool. But I will say my Light & Motion never had that issue.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

tailwaters said:


> I happen to use my while painting a bedroom the other night in a room with poor lighting. Needless to say overkill! But what I did notice was that after 1 hour of running when I went to turn it off I was not able to due to extreme heat. I mean this thing was hot!!! I had to hold it with a towel to avoid getting burned. I'm assuming being outside and ridng the air will keep it cool. But I will say my Light & Motion never had that issue.


Every light I have ever used will get hot at room temperature without wind flow. That's why they generally have fins and it's recommended you place a fan blowing on the light if you're not riding. Even while riding, I will generally dim the light or shut it off if we stop for extended periods.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

tailwaters said:


> I happen to use my while painting a bedroom the other night in a room with poor lighting. Needless to say overkill! But what I did notice was that after 1 hour of running when I went to turn it off I was not able to due to extreme heat. I mean this thing was hot!!! I had to hold it with a towel to avoid getting burned. I'm assuming being outside and ridng the air will keep it cool. But I will say my Light & Motion never had that issue.


 Hope the thermal pretection circut works or you may have damaged the led.A full hour with no air flow on these higher powered lights,,not good.


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

tailwaters said:


> I happen to use my while painting a bedroom the other night in a room with poor lighting. Needless to say overkill! But what I did notice was that after 1 hour of running when I went to turn it off I was not able to due to extreme heat. I mean this thing was hot!!! I had to hold it with a towel to avoid getting burned. I'm assuming being outside and ridng the air will keep it cool. But I will say my Light & Motion never had that issue.


Then your light and motion wasn't as bright! Surely?

These things draw 1 - 2.0A from the battery.. of course they get hot. Some of these lights feature temperature protection and will dim when they get too hot, but not all of them do this. They should never remain on when stationary for long periods. You can damage them with heat.


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

savagemann said:


> I dunno, if there is fog on the INSIDE of the glass, doesn't that mean that there is condensation on the electronics as well?
> That doesn't sound good to me. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


The air contains water. Condensation is impossible to avoid.

Besides, water condenses on cold surfaces, and electronics are rarely cold, which is why you get water condensing on the windows in your house, but never on your television screen! The only danger from condensation is when you bring a light (or other electric device) indoors that is now off and cold.. water will now condense on it until it reaches room temperature.. however, the risk of there being a short is minimal. Humidity isn't terribly conductive and there usually isn't enough of it.


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

9speed said:


> does anyone know whether the Bike Ray II and Gemini equivalent share the same reflector?
> 
> in fact, does anyone know how the Gemini differs from the Bike Ray II, if it differs at all?


Hello,

Gemini does not use the same reflector as Bike Ray or Bigger or Cyclops. We use our custom made reflector which produces the results you can see in the photos. Also the manufacturing is done by us.

Gemini uses battery cells from a UL cerified , NASDAQ listed manufacturer and our accesories are different (e.g. the hard case, smaller mount, Pro head belt etc.).

On behalf of the Gemini Team, 
Vag


----------



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

Light in Motion is only a 400lm. Never had one this powerful so have never experienced this kind of heat. Did not run for a solid hour as I turned it off and on several times


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

My Gemini arrived one day after ordering,(nice to be a stone throw away) Comparing the Gemini with my MS in the back yard with aprox 90 feet to play,my observation is that the Gemini is definatly brighter. It seems to have a whiter overall colour rendition than the MS with a brighter hot spot.The difference between the two to my eyes is almost as obvious as the difference between the MS on high vs. the next brightest setting.Or if my MS is 37lux, then i would comfortably call the Titan light output closer to 45 lux. Just my 2 cents.If the battery's are as good as they seem to be in the dissecting review post,with the four hour run times claimed,my concusion is that for $110 this is a way better product for the money than the MS.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah, do like the Gemini Titan and Bike Ray-II better than the MS.

--> lenses 
https://www.mtbl.robs-x.com/page15/page21/page26/index.html
original reflector









soft lens









euro spot lens









wide elliptical lens









once I'am done reviewing, doing beam-shots, etc.
will have 2 Gemini Titan, with the 3 lenses available.
let me know, before they are gone.

for the battery , do think it's also better quality than the MS,
if you want me to do a charge / discharge test, maybe even a discharge curve,
let me know -> email/ contact form,... takes time , to get battery and run test.
maybe ask Gemini , to send me one.

cheers, Rob
https://mtbl.robs-x.com


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello from Gemini,

Here is an other review published just now:
http://beamreview.com/?p=44

You can check batery graphs with our runtime of 4 hours.

Greets
Vag
On behalf of the Gemini Team


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gemini Rides said:


> Hello from Gemini,
> 
> Here is an other review published just now:
> http://beamreview.com/?p=44
> ...


Umm...Vag, as much as I like your light, the review link...:shocked: ...with just one review?...:nono: That really isn't much of a non-biased review site if it is only reviewing your light . :nonod: ( consider this a friendly poke.  )


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello Cat Man Do,

Well, you have a point here and thank you for the poke. I will take the opportunity and clarify:

As far as the reviewer informed me thats his new site and his review will be also posted in Bike Forums after it is complete with a Side by side with Magicshine and an analysis with a spectometer. 
I think i was too excited with the graps ( I like statistics) to post it so fast but still I see it as a professionally done review and not biased. 
Personaly I believe that they are many Light enthusiasts around us who do produce quality reviews even if they are doing their first steps now.

At the end of the day that is an other good reading, among a handfull of existing reviews, till the mtbr.com review is out.

Thanks for the comment
On Behalf of Gemini Team (always)
Vag



Cat-man-do said:


> Umm...Vag, as much as I like your light, the review link...:shocked: ...with just one review?...:nono: That really isn't much of a non-biased review site if it is only reviewing your light . :nonod: ( consider this a friendly poke.  )


----------



## Malux (Feb 10, 2011)

Since I did the review on the Gemini, I'll take the poke  It is the first review, but it is fair pointing out the pluses and minuses.

More is coming soon, but these reviews take quite a bit of time. Data collection alone is a day or two (not to mention all the data entry and analysis). 

Let me know if there's a light you want me to test. I'd rather test something someone requests than something I pick out of the blue. I was thinking the Dinotte 400.

Also, anyone interested in a side-by-side time lapse video of the gemini and MS900 runtimes?

Finally, I'm hoping to have a spectrometer calibrated to a NIST traceable source sometime in March. Heads Up: I'll probably not measure lumens, but rather LUX using a cosine receptor at a specified distance from the lens.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, gotta side with Cat-man-do on this one... an anonymous blog with a single entry and then credit taken by a poster with 1 post? Does nothing for credibility, in most forums this would be labeled a shill or a troll.


----------



## Malux (Feb 10, 2011)

betweenrides said:


> Well, gotta side with Cat-man-do on this one... an anonymous blog with a single entry and then credit taken by a poster with 1 post? Does nothing for credibility, in most forums this would be labeled a shill or a troll.


I'd be suspicious as well and can't really blame you for calling shenanigans! In my defense, while I'm new on here, I have been on bikeforums for a while.

I don't have any of way of defending my credibility. I can only say I know it's the first review, but the data is consistent with others out there. I also did point out the pluses and minuses of the Titan. Only time will tell if I can be trusted- and only as a result of your evaluations of the reviews I put out there.

If there's a light you'd like me to review, let me know, I'd be happy to do it.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

No worries, Malux, I saw your post on BikeForums and see you are a regular. Thanks for the review and sorry for the cynical paranoia...:thumbsup:


----------



## Malux (Feb 10, 2011)

betweenrides said:


> No worries, Malux, I saw your post on BikeForums and see you are a regular. Thanks for the review and sorry for the cynical paranoia...:thumbsup:


no worries here too, I would have called me out as well. Thanks for circling back


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

Can the MS "y" adapter work with the Gemini Titan battery pack. Lookin to maybe purchase the Gemini over the MS. Then buy the MS "y" adapter then run the MS MJ-818 Bike Tail Light!

Will this work??


----------



## Malux (Feb 10, 2011)

MI-29er said:


> Can the MS "y" adapter work with the Gemini Titan battery pack. Lookin to maybe purchase the Gemini over the MS. Then buy the MS "y" adapter then run the MS MJ-818 Bike Tail Light!
> 
> Will this work??


I don't see why it wouldn't as they both use the trailtech adapter. I've used the ms lighthead with the gemini battery. In fact, I did a short write up tonight comparting the MS runtime on the Gemini battery vs the MS battery.

If you want all the details, here's the link. Or, here's the graph:


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

Malux said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't as they both use the trailtech adapter. I've used the ms lighthead with the gemini battery. In fact, I did a short write up tonight comparting the MS runtime on the Gemini battery vs the MS battery.
> 
> If you want all the details, here's the link. Or, here's the graph:


Thanks for the info. Good review also. Looks like I will buy the Gemini over the MS


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

MI-29er said:


> Can the MS "y" adapter work with the Gemini Titan battery pack. Lookin to maybe purchase the Gemini over the MS. Then buy the MS "y" adapter then run the MS MJ-818 Bike Tail Light!
> 
> Will this work??


Hello,

Gemini Titan can work with the MS Y cable adapter. We can also take care to include a small "Y" present for you.

Greets
Vag, 
On Behalf of the Gemini Team


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

n


Gemini Rides said:


> Hello,
> 
> Gemini Titan can work with the MS Y cable adapter. We can also take care to include a small "Y" present for you.
> 
> ...


Nice. I will be calling tomorrow and ordering one up. How long to ship to MI????


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

These lights have been GREAT! I've had a set all winter, Flawless


----------

